# Tire Cover



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,









This might be a stupid question,







but it is our first tt so please bear with us. Do we need to cover the wheels in the winter? Are tt is stored outside in the backyard. Its not directly in the sun due to all the trees around. We do have wooden planks under the tires. If we do need covers, do we need to buy some or does plastic garbage bags ok.

Thanks for you help


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My first thought is no, but I think I'll let some of the Outbackers from REALLY cold parts of the US/Canada chime in on this one.


----------



## mitch4166 (Mar 5, 2004)

I would cover them last year when I checked my tires they were all cracked. I bought covers from camping world. They weren't very expensive compared to the cost of tires. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello









I cover mine every time it is not in motion. Tires do not like sun or weather especially while sitting for any amount of time. So the less contact with either is always better, to me anyway. Never had any cracking problems on this camper or the last one.

Take care!
Tony


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I have never covered my tires but do use a tire dressing. I noticed that all our tires were cracked as well but found out through this site that there was a soft recall on the tires. I called the 800# and received 5 new tires, radials to boot!
Many manufacturers make tire dressings and they do keep the tires from checking and cracking, also make sure that the tires are properly inflated this can make a difference as well. If a tire goes soft over the winter you can almost be guaranteed that it will crack in the spring, sidewalls can't be bent!

Good luck.

Steve


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

The tires don't look like they are that good anyway.

Scott


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We bought some tire covers at Camping World and we cover our tires during the winter storage period.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

We live in central Illinois and I cover ours. Got them as an extra bonus with the ADCO cover from camping world this year.

Rick


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good idea? Yes.
Do I use them? No

When I replace these tires...I will cover them for sure.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I cover the two on the side of the tt facing the sun. Bought them from Camping world - they were not that expensive.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

My car tires get just as much sun and I don't cover them either.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Get tire covers if the sun shines on your tires at any time during storage. Check Harbor Freight Stores for tire covers -usually much cheaper than CW especially if you find them on sale or have a HF Coupon.

Map Guy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have covers for mine. I use them all year around - any time my TT is in storage. They are not that expensive and work very well. I cover my utility trailer tires as well. Touch wood ... so far my trailer tires have held up very well. No dry rot or cracking.

Thor


----------

